# i need tips have interview for macy's to be a beauty advisor



## glamgal17 (Apr 8, 2011)

i would like if you guys would give me some tips on how to have a good interview for this position, and making sure i get the job.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks in advance

cant wait to hear all the great tips gals

have a glamours day &lt;3


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 8, 2011)

congratulations&lt;3

i actually have an interview later this month too.i would say to stress the importance of teamwork.Macy's is a large corporation and this is something that they value most.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 8, 2011)

Well.  I guess the first tip is make the right first impression.




  Arrive at least 10 - 15 minutes early.  Any earlier and you look desperate, dont even think about being late.





It's a beauty counter - so make sure your appearance matches the atmosphere.   I suggest a natural makeup palette, hair up (bun or pony tail), nails short and painted neutral/pastels.  Wear a skirt with low heels or slacks with flats but with a dressier top (not flashy).  Think corporate casual.  Keep jewelry to a minimum.  If you're not sure, I suggest going to Macy's before hand checking out what the girls are wearing and try to match their appearance.  If I were the manager, Id say I would start there. 





Carry a copy of your resume and make sure its spotless and error free.  Have a friend double check it for you.  Print it on good stock paper too.  When I worked HR the resume was always the first thing we saw and we judge based on grammar, spelling, and quality.  Sometimes the resumes didn't get past the circular filing bin (garbage pale).

The basics:

Strong hand shake, but not too forceful.  Big friendly smile.  Most of all be sincere.  We can smell a faker a mile away.  Nervous is okay and if you find yourself fidgeting, just admit that you're nervous and explain that this opportunity really means a lot to you.  That will sometimes break the ice.  Know why you're there and avoid using the words "like, um, and I dont know."  You might now know about the product, but you should know enough to carry you through a decent conversation.  Know your facts, where you worked before, why you left, etc. 

When the interview is over and she asks if you have any questions - have one!  Even if she's answered everything you were thinking about in your head, think of one more.  Having a good back and forth conversation with the hiring manager is important.





Avoid talking about hours/salary/discounts/etc.  They'll get to that on their own. 

Other than that... I cant think of anything else!!!LOL!!!

If you're wondering where my rambling comes from... Im an office manager now and have worked retail all my life.





Be yourself, be honest. Good luck!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

Smile be very friendly and easy going, as in look relaxed and confident... I always act very friendly like I am sitting down with a friend and whatever questions they ask answer without hesitation and with utmost sincerity and don't forget to look them in the eye!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck I'm sure you'll do awesome!!! 





Dream that face with "Any earlier and you look desperate" made me piss myself hahaha!


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Apr 8, 2011)

all they care about is selling, selling, selling.  yeah, you need to look like you know something about makeup...but if you can wow them with your "sales pitch" thats all they care about.  talk about upselling, asking customer's questions to find out their needs, and say how making suggestions is the most important thing when doing your job.  doing makeup has really nothing to do with that job, in their eyes.  they want to you sell as much as you can.  think about ways you satisfied a customer in the past and had them become your regular customer.  they focus on returning business as well.  definitely be ready to talk about past experiences when it comes to sales.  you'll be working on commission and the expectations can be quite high.  they do have a thing about teamwork, and how you can help the others in your department.  just say things like...when you see another counter swamped with customers, how you would volunteer to help the waiting customers so they don't feel like they are being ignored. 

I used to work at lancome for macys, and the single most important thing is SALES.  so anything sales related would be great to mention.  the actual makeup application usually isn't all that important, they train you.  talk about how much you like cosmetics and like helping people look great, but also say you know how important sales are and that you want to make sure everyone gets all the products they need.  YOU are the expert and you know what "they need" so convincing them to get everything you suggest is key.  oH!  tell them you like to suggest 3 products that would compliment what they were originally looking for because the more you show them, the more they are willing to consider buying.

its all manipulation so you can sell more, and they love that kind of ambition.  its also the number 1 reason i left that job.

but good luck!  if you want any more advice, just let me know.  i went through about 3 interviews for my position.


----------



## hdblue (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear friends

Thank very much for posting. I like I need tips have interview for macy's to be a beauty advisor very much.

Very useful for me.

Apart from that, you also can ref more resources at:  *[SIZE=12pt]retail interview questions[/SIZE]*

Rgs


----------



## glamgal17 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is very helpful information I will take in to consideration  every one of your tips gals 





THANK YOU VERY MUCH 





HAVE A GLAMOROUS DAY


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 13, 2011)

Let us know how you did!


----------



## Cocojess19 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just had my first interview with Macy's for a beauty advisor position and I got offered to go in for the second interview with the cosmetics manager. So I am just wondering what the interview is going to be like with the cosmetics manager, like what questions is she going to ask and what is she looking for? And also the brands that are hiring are Lancome and Origins and I was wondering what the third interview with the brand representative over the phone is going to be like, again what questions and what are they looking for? Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cinnamon718 (Jun 5, 2013)

They look for someone who has 3 of the ten skills that can't be learned; like mine are values, achiever, and positivity. Don't know your ask your friends and think of ways that you used those skills in real life situations. And good luck hope to see you in class someday.


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cinnamon718* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look for someone who has 3 of the ten skills that can't be learned; like mine are values, achiever, and positivity. Don't know your ask your friends and think of ways that you used those skills in real life situations. And good luck hope to see you in class someday.


 What are the ten skills that can't be learned?


----------



## glamdolljuice (Feb 9, 2014)

what was your second and third interview like. how do I prepared for them what do I need to know, the more details the better. I know it was while ago.


----------

